# UUID



## turmaline (10. Jan 2011)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe Client- und Server-Application. Auf beiden Seiten gibt es eine Datenbank, in der Feedbacks gespeichert werden, die auf beiden Seiten geändert werden können. Da die id von der Datenbank nicht eindeutig bleibt (es können Feedbacks auf der Client-Seite gelöscht werden, auf der Server-Seite werden sie jedoch nur als deleted markiert und bleiben in der Datenbank), brauche ich zum synchronisieren eines Feedbacks der gleichzeitig auf der Client- und auf der Server-Seite geändert wird eine Identifikationsnummer die immer eindeutig bleibt. Die Feedbacks werden auf der Client-Seite erstellt. Reicht mir für diese Zwecke eine id die mithilfe von UUID.randomUUID() generiert wird?

Gruß, madlena


----------



## kay73 (10. Jan 2011)

turmaline hat gesagt.:


> Reicht mir für diese Zwecke eine id die mithilfe von UUID.randomUUID() generiert wird?


Absolut.


----------



## turmaline (12. Jan 2011)

jetzt habe ich ein Problem, wenn ich als Ergebnisse einer Anfrage als ResultSet zurückbekomme. ResultSet hat leider keine Methode result.getUUID(pos)

Wenn ich result.getString(pos) mache dann bekomme ich das:
aced00057372000e6a6176612e7574696c2e55554944bc9903f7986d852f0200024a000c6c65617374536967426974734a000b6d6f737453696742697473787091064e084d7b24f288dcd2aa3e62450b

???:L :noe:

und das was ich sehen will ist das:

88dcd2aa-3e62-450b-9106-4e084d7b24f2

Wer weiß wie das zustande kommt und was ist das überhaupt - das was ich bekomme?

Die Id ist folgendermaßen definiert:

```
@Basic(optional = false)
    @Column(nullable = false, unique = true, updatable = false)
    protected UUID feedbackUUID;
```


----------



## kay73 (12. Jan 2011)

(doppelpost)


----------



## kay73 (12. Jan 2011)

turmaline hat gesagt.:


> Wer weiß wie das zustande kommt und was ist das überhaupt - das was ich bekomme?


Die Hex-Repräsentatin einer langen Anzahl bytes, aus der die UUID gebildet wurde.



turmaline hat gesagt.:


> und das was ich sehen will ist das:
> 
> 88dcd2aa-3e62-450b-9106-4e084d7b24f2


UUID nicht als Typ java.util.UUID sondern als java.lang.String persistieren.


----------

